# S@W   9VE    9mm    Jamming



## madsam (Dec 12, 2021)

1. Gun is spotless  2. Good Ammo (brass)  3. Tried different clips & ammo  4. Clean Ramp
    Gun  is not ejecting the casing after it is shot. Also, bullet underneath casing(in clip) is not putting
pressure on the casing preventing it from ejecting.   I have shot this pistol steady for the
last 5yrs. with no problems. Started jamming on our Thanksgiving shoot.  Any advice or similars
please share.........Thanks !!!!


----------



## Madman (Dec 12, 2021)

Jamming as in stove piping?  That would translate into a feeding problem.
What has changed?  New parts?  Ammo? Grip?


----------



## madsam (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes sir ,stove piping . I have changed nothing with the gun. The internals
are clean , no build up.  I keep this gun clean. Its my around the house gun.
I did change clips and shot different ammo and still want get past the first
shot. The jam isn't typical . The bullet under the shot bullet isn't pushing
up trying to get in. But it does this with both clips.


----------



## madsam (Dec 12, 2021)

I shot it again today and only inserted one bullet in mag. It didn't eject .


----------



## sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

sounds like it needs a new ejector


----------



## Railroader (Dec 13, 2021)

Will it eject a round (or case) manually when you rack the slide?

Check and be sure that the lug that engages the rim of the case is not worn or broken.  It will also have a small spring that allows the extractor a tiny bit of movement.  

Could have a sliver of brass, dirt or residue "holding off" the extractor lug from engaging the case rim properly...


----------



## RedHills (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks like the extractor is pulling the casing (maybe)...pull the slide full and see if the ejector is broken. The extractor pulls the spent casing against it to eject on blowback. If the ejector is there, then its the extractor not pulling the casing back against it.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 15, 2021)

Your picture seems to show the brass still in the chamber mostly.  Thats FTE (failure to eject) since it's still in the chamber. There is a catch on your slide known as the extractor that is supposed to grab the rim of the case and pull it back.  As mentioned earlier by  (RR) it's either worn broken or jammed.  There is a spring that holds it on the rim tight, but allows it to spread out over the rim of the next round.  It doesn't move very much, but it should move and spring back.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 15, 2021)

I don’t know what ammo your shooting….but try something else just to see. I have big problems with a certain ammo (Winchester) in one of my .22 rifles. I have to dig almost every other round out of it. I believe the brass is thinner and swelling more than normal and that makes for a harder pull for the extractor. If you can find a shell that ejected properly and mike it against one that didn’t, it may show a slight difference. Trying a different ammo is the quickest easiest way other than a visual inspection for debris. Is it his a new box of ammo ?


----------



## madsam (Dec 15, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Will it eject a round (or case) manually when you rack the slide?
> 
> Check and be sure that the lug that engages the rim of the case is not worn or broken.  It will also have a small spring that allows the extractor a tiny bit of movement.
> 
> Could have a sliver of brass, dirt or residue "holding off" the extractor lug from engaging the case rim properly...


No sir it will not eject manually ......


----------



## madsam (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. I found a gunsmith local and will share what he finds for
future reference..


----------



## trial&error (Dec 15, 2021)

I enlarged your pic for clarity.  
1.  did you pull your slide back to take the pic?
2.  is the slide all the way back?
3.  What is the deformity on the front of your slide right above the chamber is it metal or the finish?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 15, 2021)

Will it eject an unfired round when you rack the slide ? That would tell you if the casings are swelling.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 16, 2021)

Dirt or crud under your extractor can keep it from going fully inward where it will catch the case rim and eject it.
A lot of stuff gets caught up under there with a good bit of firing.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 17, 2021)

frankwright said:


> Dirt or crud under your extractor can keep it from going fully inward where it will catch the case rim and eject it.
> A lot of stuff gets caught up under there with a good bit of firing.



Could be a piece of brass that tore off rim or copper jacket or anything that could get stuck under the extractor.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 17, 2021)

Is the piece of brass hard to pull out of the chamber by hand?  Either the brass is getting stuck and the extractor is slipping off it (because of being tight), or the extractor isn't grabbing the brass (broken or dirt under extractor).

Rosewood


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 28, 2022)

Sounds like broken extractor.  

Take a pic of the breech face (where base of cartridge sits, when it's chambered.

There should be a hook on extractor, that latches into rim of case.  The gun is acting like that hook is broken off.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 1, 2022)

@madsam , did you ever find a resolution?

If you are 100% sure it isn't the ammo, you can give S&W a call, they will take care of it for you.  They will also pay shipping both ways.

Rosewood


----------



## madsam (Apr 2, 2022)

rosewood said:


> @madsam , did you ever find a resolution?
> 
> If you are 100% sure it isn't the ammo, you can give S&W a call, they will take care of it for you.  They will also pay shipping both ways.
> 
> Rosewood


I am actually taking it to a local Gunsmith next week. I will update you on the results.
It took a while to find someone that can troubleshot.


----------



## JimmieP (Apr 25, 2022)

Your Magazine spring has become week.  Take the spring out of the magazine and give it a good stretch (don't over do it).  That will most generally fix stove pipe problems.


----------



## Dub (Aug 4, 2022)

Did he replace the extractor spring ?


Extractor ?




How was it resolved?


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 4, 2022)

The extractor would be the first place to look, since it wasn't failing to _eject_--it wasn't getting a chance to eject, because the fired case wasn't leaving the chamber. 

It also was not a 'stove pipe', and mag springs don't cause stove pipes, but that's something for another thread.


----------



## JimmieP (Aug 5, 2022)

Steve762us said:


> The extractor would be the first place to look, since it wasn't failing to _eject_--it wasn't getting a chance to eject, because the fired case wasn't leaving the chamber.
> 
> It also was not a 'stove pipe', and mag springs don't cause stove pipes, but that's something for another thread.


90% of stove pipe is caused from a week mag spring not giving enough lift to help push out the existing cartridge.  It's the cheapest, easiest, and first thing to check.  Just take the mag spring out and give it a good stretch and put it back in and try it out.   If it doesn't fix the problem then start spending money on a Gunsmith and parts.   And yes the next step is the extractor spring and sharpen the grabs on the extractor.  Also see if the ejector hasn't worn down or broken.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 5, 2022)

I too am curious if it was fixed.  But being a S&W, it has a lifetime warranty an no need for him to be trying things out, just let the mother ship fix it.

Rosewood


----------



## fauxferret (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like extractor issue not the ejector. There was an issue several years ago with a batch of them. Supposedly they went to MIM parts vs. Machined parts. Not sure how much truth was in that. Truthfully S&W will still cover the warranty repair on it. You will likely have to pay for the shipping though. Not the fastest way to get it repaired but likely the most inexpensive.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 5, 2022)

fauxferret said:


> Looks like extractor issue not the ejector. There was an issue several years ago with a batch of them. Supposedly they went to MIM parts vs. Machined parts. Not sure how much truth was in that. Truthfully S&W will still cover the warranty repair on it. You will likely have to pay for the shipping though. Not the fastest way to get it repaired but likely the most inexpensive.


Nope s&w pays shipping both ways.  They will email u a shipping label.  I have sent in 5+ guns over the years and they always pay.  Last one maybe 2 years ago.  All it cost u is gas to FedEx.


----------



## fauxferret (Aug 5, 2022)

rosewood said:


> Nope s&w pays shipping both ways.  They will email u a shipping label.  I have sent in 5+ guns over the years and they always pay.  Last one maybe 2 years ago.  All it cost u is gas to FedEx.


Couldn’t remember how S&W was. I know it varies from company to company. I’ve dealt with them in the past working in the industry. But none of my S&W stuff has gone back but most of them they don’t make anymore so it’s a moot point.


----------



## specialk (Aug 5, 2022)

rosewood said:


> .  I have sent in 5+ guns over the years



that in itself is sad.....


----------



## rosewood (Aug 5, 2022)

specialk said:


> that in itself is sad.....


They were guns discontinued in the early 90s.  Small springs that needed to be replaced. Didn't affect function of gun.  Thing called trigger play spring.  I have like 12 of those guns.

Had 2 TC barrels replaced by them that were made long before they bought TC also.  Even let me swap chamberings.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 24, 2022)

> 90% of stove pipe is caused from a week mag spring not giving enough lift to help push out the existing cartridge  an underpowered round, that lacked energy to push slide back far enough for extracted case to hit ejector. .




Ejectors eject. Magazine springs push round stack up, and put top round in position
for slide to strip out & chambering--_after_ the fired case has been extracted (by the
extractor) and ejected (by the ejector).

A weak magazine spring can give  failure to chamber a round/slide closing on
empty chamber, and/or slide failing to lock-back on empty mag.


----------



## Dub (Aug 28, 2022)

Well....it's closing in on 5 months.

@madsam can you give us an update on what solved your problem ?


Please tell us that it was repaired and you didn't flip-dump the gun and buy a Glock.  









I'm just joking....the Glock guys will lynch me.

Hey....I'm a Glock guy, too.   Always have been.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 29, 2022)

Dub said:


> Hey....I'm a Glock guy, too.   Always have been.


Everyone has their faults, but we forgive you anyway.


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2022)

rosewood said:


> Everyone has their faults, but we forgive you anyway.




Forgiveness feels mighty good this morning.  



That and a big ole mug of java. 















Now.....to reconnect with my childhood.

Gonna feel like my 8yr old self at the range later this morning....shooting a dang bolt action rimfire.  First time in I can't remember how many years.....decades upon decades.


Since that time I've dabbled on the dark side.....err...the dark plastic side....Glock "perfection" and all that.   Dabbled....used & abused them.......but always preferred the 1911 to all else.   Always will.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 29, 2022)

Dub said:


> .......but always preferred the 1911 to all else.   Always will.



All is forgotten.  Making JMB proud.


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2022)

rosewood said:


> All is forgotten.  Making JMB proud.


----------



## madsam (Aug 29, 2022)

Dub said:


> Well....it's closing in on 5 months.
> 
> @madsam can you give us an update on what solved your problem ?
> 
> ...


I haven't made it to the Gunsmith ...Too busy , plus I have plenty of back up. Maybe this week. When I finally do have it repaired I will update you. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

